# pots and pans



## t&s (Feb 8, 2008)

when in france last browsing (auchan) supermarket
we recently purchaced some new tefal pans ect all with swivel handles so they stack very easy and take up less space in the van 
i have not seen them over here yet, as usual i asume we are a bit behind


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 8, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> when in france last browsing (auchan) supermarket
> we recently purchaced some new tefal pans ect all with swivel handles so they stack very easy and take up less space in the van
> i have not seen them over here yet, as usual i asume we are a bit behind



i've seen those pans on qvc shopping channel..


----------



## loubylou (Feb 8, 2008)

*tefal camping pans*

I use tefal camping pans.  For years I had been using the aluminum british bulldog billie cans that stack inside eachother, lids are frying pans etc. Until a couple of years ago at the communal pot wash in Brixham, Devon, someone was washing these fantastic non-stick tefal camping pans. Needless to say as soon as we got home I got on line and ordered a set, not cheap around £40 I think, but absolutely fantastic, no more scraping scrambled egg off! 

Worth every penny!
Louby


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 8, 2008)

Try Argos: they've had them for at least 2 years. Here's the frying pan things clicky
What's more to the point though, is did you get a bargain buying them in France? Are they a much better price like Le Creusot are?


----------



## loubylou (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi balloothebear,
those are not the same as mine. although they looked good and that sounds like the pans that Terry and sue were talking about.

The ones I've got all sit inside the big pan, lids are frying pans, handles are detachable comes in bag.  They were called camping pans.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 8, 2008)

Talking about pans my Skillit came today so i tried it out as you do made a lovely Spanish omelet and some toasties and we realy enjoyed them i cant wait to try something a bit more adventuress like a roast with all the trimmings.
I have got to say the food tastes really good cooked in a skillet and i am no longer limited to bacon butty in the mornings.


----------



## loubylou (Feb 8, 2008)

well done trevor,  I thought a skillit was a longish pan for cooking fish, forgive me if I've just demoted your pan.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 8, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Hi balloothebear,
> those are not the same as mine. although they looked good and that sounds like the pans that Terry and sue were talking about.
> 
> The ones I've got all sit inside the big pan, lids are frying pans, handles are detachable comes in bag.  They were called camping pans.



Argos also had the ones with detachable handles. they've got a sort of "thumb" button on the top of them if I remember correctly? They looked like a good solution when you're trying to save space in a Motorhome.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 8, 2008)

And also very handy if you dont have an oven and you cook on a very low gas setting therefore use less gas wonderfull.


----------



## cas (Feb 8, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Argos also had the ones with detachable handles. they've got a sort of "thumb" button on the top of them if I remember correctly? They looked like a good solution when you're trying to save space in a Motorhome.



Ive got some with detatchable handles and they stack inside each other and the lids are non stick as well so they can be used as small frying pans


----------



## Trevor (Feb 8, 2008)

A skillet is an all in one pan a frying, oven, well to cut it short as i said all in one, how much more room can you save than that.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Feb 8, 2008)

if i go away and hook up with mates without my Mrs and little un i just take a wok. you can cook everything in it soup, curry, fry-up, boiled eggs, fish you name it one pan does all. oh yeh it makes a good plate or bowl too. if you cant be arsed washing up, boil a couple of eggs for breakfast and its washed up ready for another days cooking 

it is a bit scummy i know but when your camping with 15+ vw vans what do you expect 

jed


----------



## lenny (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got what I think is called a Griddle plate, It's about the same dimensions as a laptop made out of cast iron or similar, It's serated on one side and a shallow pan on the other, .Place it over a simering gas hob and it gets mad hot and stays hot for ages afterwards,so wrap it in a tea towel and stick it in the bottom of the sleeping bag .Mint


----------



## sundown (Feb 8, 2008)

In my boating days I had a 17' cabin cruiser
the cooker had only 1 ring
so on all night fishing trips, I would put on a pot of water
and drop in an unopened tin of beans & sausages 
when the water boiled and the beans were hot 
I made a plate of potato mash & a cup of tea 
with the water 
so with one ring I had potatoes, sausage and beans
and a cup of tea
maybe a bit gross but with limited facilities
 thats "improvising"


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 9, 2008)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> it is a bit scummy i know but when your camping with 15+ vw vans what do you expect
> 
> jed



Wonderful - Nearly as good as cooking boiled eggs in the kettle that you using for tea or coffee


----------



## cas (Feb 9, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Wonderful - Nearly as good as cooking boiled eggs in the kettle that you using for tea or coffee



And whats wrong with that


----------



## JOHN WEST (Feb 9, 2008)

pans?? i just cook in the cans the food comes in,less washing up,and rattling and space taken up,,hee


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> when in france last browsing (auchan) supermarket
> we recently purchaced some new tefal pans ect all with swivel handles so they stack very easy and take up less space in the van
> i have not seen them over here yet, as usual i asume we are a bit behind


yeah have seen them here actually looked at them at mcarthur glen outlet in alfreton today


----------



## lenny (Feb 10, 2008)

JOHN WEST said:


> pans?? i just cook in the cans the food comes in,less washing up,and rattling and space taken up,,hee



I hope you open the cans first, saying that ,with army compo rations ,you didnt need to.


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 10, 2008)

JOHN WEST said:


> pans?? i just cook in the cans the food comes in,less washing up,and rattling and space taken up,,hee



i hope u put the can's in pot first, or maybe no..


----------



## snowgoose (Feb 14, 2008)

*killet*



Trevor said:


> Talking about pans my Skillit came today so i tried it out as you do made a lovely Spanish omelet and some toasties and we realy enjoyed them i cant wait to try something a bit more adventuress like a roast with all the trimmings.
> I have got to say the food tastes really good cooked in a skillet and i am no longer limited to bacon butty in the mornings.



Hi Trevor is it the double pan type that does everything bar prepair it,was looking at one on a site I was put on to they were around £45 am very tempted as my oven is going.Would be interested to know how you get on.
snowgoose.


----------



## t&s (Feb 22, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Try Argos: they've had them for at least 2 years. Here's the frying pan things clicky
> What's more to the point though, is did you get a bargain buying them in France? Are they a much better price like Le Creusot are?



oh yes 
most things are a bargain price in france compaired with england 
but same as here you have to shop around but the diffrence is , most places will have a deal if you flash the cash even supermarkets 
we have found that most places in europe except austria and switzerland will do a deal if you haggle.  
some of our furniture we got in spain also plants for the garden 50% cheaper 
also some very cheap quality clothes in germany all at bargain prices
i now haggle for everything i buy here.
even here 
70% of the time its worth a try 
 i also believe it is the main reason we prefer wilding is to save money


----------



## Rover (Feb 23, 2008)

Just joined and noticed this thread, have to echo what Trevor has said the skillet pans stack and are so multifunctal, last cooked a joint of lamb with roast potatoes and veg all in the pans, within a hour had a excellent meal cooked.  Also cooks excellend jacket potatoes.  If ever you see them been demonstrated, they really do all they say they will.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 23, 2008)

Rover said:


> Just joined and noticed this thread, have to echo what Trevor has said the skillet pans stack and are so multifunctal, last cooked a joint of lamb with roast potatoes and veg all in the pans, within a hour had a excellent meal cooked.  Also cooks excellend jacket potatoes.  If ever you see them been demonstrated, they really do all they say they will.



A double skillit the best thing since sliced bread, i just cant stop eating toasties and spanish omelets, casseroles, as i dont have an oven or a grill in my van this bit of kit has changed all of that, great bit of kit to have.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 23, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Hi Trevor is it the double pan type that does everything bar prepair it,was looking at one on a site I was put on to they were around £45 am very tempted as my oven is going.Would be interested to know how you get on.
> snowgoose.


Sorry for the late reply snowgoose as i missed this post, they are very good.
Not only for an oven but also as a grill for toasties, if you do get one be sure to season the nonstick inside of the pans it tells you in the instuctions how to, by the way you cook on a low gas setting so you do not use much gas.
Any more questions just ask. here is the link for the skillet http://www.foxwellproducts.co.uk/erol.html#697X0
I have got the 8 inch one so it would fit on my cooker


----------

